# Hinterrad eiert - Meinung?



## Kosta88 (2. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

Vor einer knappen Woche habe ich an Radon eine Anfrage geschickt, ob man das Problem kennt und ob es als Problem betrachtet werden kann.

Bis heute habe ich keine Antwort bekommen. 4 Werktage müssen wohl ausreichend sein! Ich habe mir ehrlich bisschen mehr von Radon erwartet, nachdem ich bei denen ein kleines Vermögen ausgegeben habe!!

Also das Video hier habe ich auch an Radon geschickt, und will einfach wissen warum man, auch während der normalen Strassenfahrt das hört. Im Vergleich fährt meine Freundin auf einem billigen Specialized Rockhopper (ca 600 Bike), und bei ihr ist das Leerlaufgeräusch gleichmässig. Warum eiert meiner so?

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3nK0nqMSxU&feature=youtu.be

Danke

LG
Kosta


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dede21 (2. August 2012)

Ist bei DT Swiss völlig normal, der Freilauf an meinem M1800 hört sich auch so an. Es hat mit dem Zahnscheiben-Freilauf zu tuen, siehe angehängten Beitrag



Freereiter schrieb:


> Hier mal 1:1 die Antwort von Dt auf die email anfrage:
> 
> Hallo Herr xxxx,
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (2. August 2012)

Ist bei meinem Laufrad(DT Swiss) auch so.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Uni560 (2. August 2012)

Bei mir ebenfalls. Habe deswegen auch wieder bei meinem Händler gestanden 
Ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Kosta88 (2. August 2012)

Unglaublich. 2000 Rad (Radon Skeen 8.0) und dann so ein Blödsinn?
Im ernst, würde man sich ein teueres Auto kaufen, würde man mit seltsamen Geräuschen von den Felgen leben? Nein...

Beruhigend ist es aber dass ich nicht der einzige bin.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine Antwort von Radon bekommen - ist in der Toleranz sagen die.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flyingscot (2. August 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Im ernst, würde man sich ein teueres Auto kaufen, würde man mit seltsamen Geräuschen von den Felgen leben?



Andersherum stimmt die Logik, bei MTBs wird durchaus viel Geld dafür ausgegeben, damit die Nabe besonders laut seltsame Geräsche macht (z.B. Hope oder Chris King).


----------



## Kosta88 (3. August 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Andersherum stimmt die Logik, bei MTBs wird durchaus viel Geld dafür ausgegeben, damit die Nabe besonders laut seltsame Geräsche macht (z.B. Hope oder Chris King).



Huh, was hat das für ein Sinn?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bener (3. August 2012)

Wenn Du nen kleinen Schwanz hast, brauchste laute Naben.. Ist so, frag nicht, warum!


----------



## basti138 (3. August 2012)

Sich von der Masse abheben
Als Kind hatte man deshalb auch Spielkarten in den Speichen


----------



## Bener (3. August 2012)

Qed: Kinder haben kleine Schwänze ;-)


----------



## basti138 (3. August 2012)

meiner war nie besonders lang, aber dafür unglaublich dünn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (3. August 2012)

Hope? (Der Name passt sogar...)


----------



## DerJoe (3. August 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Huh, was hat das für ein Sinn?



In der Gruppe als Letzter fahren zu müssen, mit entsprechenden Abstand. Damit die anderen einen nicht irgendwann genervt im Wald erschlagen.
Vorteil: Wer hinten fährt, muss immer ein paar Körner mehr geben als die, die vorne fahren. Also ein zusätzlicher Trainingseffekt. 
Jetzt komm mir bitte keiner mit Windschattenfahren im Wald an. Den belgischen Kreisel habe ich noch auf keinem Trail erlebt.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (4. August 2012)

Kosta88 schrieb:


> Unglaublich. 2000 Rad (Radon Skeen 8.0) und dann so ein Blödsinn?
> Im ernst, würde man sich ein teueres Auto kaufen, würde man mit seltsamen Geräuschen von den Felgen leben? Nein...



Kauft man ein teures Auto blind und ohne Probefahrt? Sollte man ein teures Rad blind und ohne Probefahrt kaufen? Jeweils nein. 

Das ist genauso unnötig, wie die Leute, die sich UD Carbonrahmen ohne komplett deckende Lackierung kaufen und später im Forum Bilder von angeblichen Herstellungsmängeln präsentieren.

Es ist in diesem Falle Stand der Technik bei DT. Bei Mavic ist es bei den teureren Laufrädern auch so, der Freilauf ist viel lauter, als es einer von Shimano wäre. Das ist kein Mangel.


----------



## neumo (6. August 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Wenn Du nen kleinen Schwanz hast, brauchste laute Naben.. Ist so, frag nicht, warum!



Ich hab ne Hope!!! ...Spart die Klingel... 

Der Freilauf ist aber wirklich normal, nicht nur für eine DT Swiss. Ein Kumpel vom mir hat lange eine 240er gefahren, klang genauso "ungleichmässig".


----------



## Kosta88 (6. August 2012)

Na passt. Ist eh nicht extrem störend, ich wollte grundsätzlich wissen ob normal und vorallem ob es keinen Defekt aufweist.
Somit kann ich mein Rad weiterhin normal geniessen.

Oh und btw... ich höre es eigentlich kaum, da ich meistens die Stöpsel an hab


----------

